# Installing drip edge/inside corners



## zjohn647 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm looking for some feedback on installing drip edge on inside corners (bottom of a valley). The carpenters I roof for complain they have a hard time getting facia tucked up behind the drip edge. Has anyone else ran into this problem? Any tips? What is your technique? Thanks!


----------

